# HTML Tabellen mit 100% Angabe: Bilder verrutschen



## acquire (13. März 2005)

Hallo!

http://sensations.hspweb.de
Dort verrutschen die ganzen Bilder. Was mache ich falsch?

Danke im Vorraus!

Gruß, acquire


----------



## Gumbo (13. März 2005)

Auch physische Zeilenumbrüche werden von (den meisten) Browsern entsprechend dargestellt. Versuch einmal alle Navigationselemente in eine Zeile zu schreiben oder greife gleich auf einer CSS-basierte Version zurück:
Warum Layout mit Tabellen dumm ist: Probleme definiert, Lösungen angeboten
css.maxdesign.com.au: Listamatic: one list, many options
css.maxdesign.com.au: Listutorial


----------



## acquire (14. März 2005)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps. In Zukunft werde ich die beachten.


----------

